
Samsung DeX Now Runs as a Windows and macOS App - 1023bytes
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/08/11/samsung-dex-now-runs-as-window-in-windows-and-macos/
======
esturk
I'm still waiting for the dockable phone that doubles as a PC to be viable.
Motorola tried it with the Atrix but it was too ahead of it's time.

I feel that we are close though. With the iPhone Ax chip being comparable to
low end laptops, this is going to be a game changer.

------
compsciphd
Years ago, I proposed using our research on Zap
([https://systems.cs.columbia.edu/projects/zap/](https://systems.cs.columbia.edu/projects/zap/)
\- arguably the spiritual ancestor to CRIU) to create simple mobile devices
(say a tablet that provided a consistent storage environment) and enable the
"desktop environment" to migrate from the tablet to a more powerful PC when
docked with it (and migrate back to the tablet when one wants to undock).

We demonstrated it using a portable hard drive migrating desktop environments
between PCs
([https://systems.cs.columbia.edu/archive/pub/2006/09/highly-r...](https://systems.cs.columbia.edu/archive/pub/2006/09/highly-
reliable-mobile-desktop-computing-in-your-pocket/) \- with the portable hard
drive providing the consistent storage environment).

We demonstrated being able to checkpoint a desktop (in this case with the fs
as well) very quickly
([http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/archive/pub/2007/10/dejaview-...](http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/archive/pub/2007/10/dejaview-
a-personal-virtual-computer-recorder/))

I argued that Microsoft's work on their Metro interface (i.e. UI elements
introduced with win8 - the touch friendly stuff) could actually enable this
model with tablet. If developers were able to write UIs for their apps that
were able to switch between touch optimized modes and WIMP optimized modes (as
lets be honest, they aren't the same and we haven't found anything better for
desktop use as of yet than WIMP to the point that Samsung tries to make
android play well in a WIMP environmnt with DeX).

------
noja
I've tried Dex and I really like the ability to run the apps on my phone on a
PC (your data and credentials stay on your phone). This article is about not
requiring a screen switch to your phone but using your phone apps within a
window on your mac or windows session.

------
senectus1
anyone know where you can get a copy of this app?

